# pinching/nipping pains 2ww



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi everyone, I should be an expert in the 2ww by now but here I am again obsessing about symptoms! I am 9dp3dt and have had nipping and pinching type cramps from 4dpt. I think I remember them from my last cycle and I googled stitch type pains in the 2ww! It sometimes feels like a piece of elastic pulled tight in my lower tummy and being "twanged" every now and then! Haha that's the only way I can describe it! I just wondered if anyone else had experienced this? Perhaps it is just pain along my c section scar with all the meds but I need to do a bit more obsessing to get me through the next few days
Thanks all xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

I had these pains on my 2ww that gave me my lb, good luck on your journey xxx


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you so much xxx I am slowly going insane, I don't know how I got through 6 years of this before my little girl! The pains have gone now, replaced by regular, depressing af pains. I just can't bring myself to test.


----------



## Tara2234 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Smile and be Happy

I had EXACTLY the same kind of twinges (you described it so well). Mine also at times felt like AF cramps but I did my test this morning and it was a BFP!!

I think these pains can be a combination of the meds as well as embie snuggling in so please don't feel despondent. Fingers crossed for you for your OTD

Tara xx


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you so much xxx I tested yesterday and it was a bfp! I knew deep down that these pain were a good sign as it was exactly the same with my little girl, but I exhausted myself by spending a week trying to convince myself it hadn't worked, to protect me from false hope! This ivf business sends you mad at times. Congratulations on your pregnancy ,xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Congratulations ladies this is great new   well done xxx


----------

